# DVD Audio



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Does anyone know a good source for buying DVD Audio discs? My DVD player plays them and I'm looking at buying a new A/V receiver with 5.1 inputs. I just purchased *Fleetwood Mac: Rumours* and *Queen: The Game*. From what I've heard without the surround sound, the quality is incredible! I'm very much impressed and want more!


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

i've purchased several from BB. They're also available at Amazon.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't have a DVD-A player, but I listen to DVD-A in DD5.1 in my regular DVD player. I got Metallica's Black Album from Media Play and Disturbed's Believe from Best Buy. Best Buy also had Linkin Parks remix on DVD-A but they only had one copy and the plastic case was a cracked. I'd have to say Best Buy has the best DVD-A selection from what I've seen. Media Play seems more geared toward SACD rather then DVD-A.


----------



## lastmanstanding (Mar 22, 2003)

Check out:
http://store.acousticsounds.com

There seem to be more dealers everyday, so keep checking.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

MediaPlay (or WWW.MediaPlay.Com) has a pretty good selection.


----------



## oblio98 (Sep 17, 2002)

Try Ken Cranes, of LaserDisc fame. Now known as DVDPlanet.

www.dvdplanet.com

Click on the DVD-A tab at the top!

:-jon


----------

